# Funny Typos?



## Mewtwo (Mar 30, 2009)

Simple. Ever had any funny typos? I've misspelled "Pokemon" as "Pokenom" and "missed" as "p***ed".


----------



## Jolty (Mar 30, 2009)

"testing" as "twating"


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 30, 2009)

at school like two years ago, some guest speaker came in to tell us about body image or something, and how you should be proud of who are you are, fat or skinny or whatever. the first page of her powerpoint, which was displayed on the screen while we were coming into the theater, said "What the Fuss?" that little missing apostrophe-s made all the difference, and to this day everyone at are school still jokingly swears by saying "what the fuss".

EDIT: and once some kid asked me how to spell "fallacies" for his essay and I told him "phalluses", lol


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 30, 2009)

The most epic typo ever:


> *brings back a whole rocketsh*t of cheese*


Blame Arylett.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 31, 2009)

I spell Relationship as "Relationshit" quite frequently.

I remember asking someone if they wanted to go somewhere, and my mum started cracking up at me, and pointed out the "Do you _wank_ to ..." instead of _"want"._

I was googling trees last night and wrote "rec cap _bum_" instead of, "_gum"_.

When I was younger I frequently misspelled _"disk"_ as _"dick"_
_There's probably a heap more but remembering these was hard enough_


You know what's more embarrassing? When I play wow and i'm looking for groups, I copy a body of text (ctrl + a, ctrl + x) so I can just paste it (Saves typing). But a lot of the time I go on these forums and replace the text I copy with text from my posts, then go back to the game and hit ctrl + v and enter so fast I don't even realize I randomly posted personal shit infront of 10,000 people. ,xD


----------



## see ya (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember one time I was watching an Full Metal Alchemist movie with my friend. It was subbed, but there was one very unfortunate and hilariously placed typo...

I don't remember exactly where it was in the movie, but wherever it was, the music dimmed down to silence and a character said, "You poor soul.." dramatically before attacking or something. 

Only "poor" was typo'd as "poop".


----------



## Byrus (Mar 31, 2009)

In a newspaper I was reading they spelled "public" as "pubic". They apologized for it the next day. =P


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't recall any of my own. But there is that Bible ages ago that misprinted one of the commandments and urged Christians to commit adultery.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 31, 2009)

One from the newspaper a while back (last year?) I saw... a birth announcement that referred to the baby as "our presious little angle."

It finally got corrected a few days later.

And there's also this "shcool zone" in Kalamazoo, Michigan:


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to spell Garbage as Garbig. x3

but more recently, soilers instead of spoilers.
Whats more funny is that I almost did it just there xD (When I was typing spoilers)


----------



## Flareth (Mar 31, 2009)

Hell instead of hello in an introduction thread xD


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I can't recall any of my own. But there is that Bible ages ago that misprinted one of the commandments and urged Christians to commit adultery.


i now want to become a christian. XD


----------



## Minkow (Mar 31, 2009)

Typo as tipo in third grade

...And then I accidentaly spelled grade as drage.


----------



## Dinru (Mar 31, 2009)

Biology as Bioloby. Gainaxing (from TV Tropes) as Gaianaxing, Tropes as Toerps just now, and probably thousands more since I type so fast that the letters get screwed upas  I type.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 31, 2009)

I was reading a story written by a friend of mine... The sentence was supposed to say something like "thoughts popping into her head", but it said pooping :(
I was laughing so hard...


----------



## spaekle (Mar 31, 2009)

I have no idea how I managed this one.



			
				an IM conversation from a long time ago said:
			
		

> Spaekle: I went to kroger the other day, but it was late at night and all of the good stuff was sold out of the sushi bar
> Friend: aww
> Spaekle: next time I'm thinking of just getting the plain rolls of seaweed with rice and a piece of fuck on the inside
> Spaekle: *fish
> ...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 31, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> And there's also this "shcool zone" in Kalamazoo, Michigan:


Thank you for just making my day. Heheh.

Anyway, I can't recall any funny typos at the moment, but I know some will come to me later.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 1, 2009)

At my sprite shop I spelled "Requesting" as "Requting". Nobody seemed to notice. _I_ didn't notice until several days after.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm... the funniest typo I've ever heard was when our entire year 8 science class was actually paying attention to the teacher because she had said 'orgasms' instead of 'organisms'.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 1, 2009)

My typos include "incest" instead of "incense" and "cock" instead of "clock" (this is made funnier considering both those typos occured in a story about gay boys).

And once in my English class, while reading _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, my teacher kept calling Puck "Fuck". XD Hilarious to a seventh grader.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 1, 2009)

Just remembered a few more... (would a "spoken typo" be a typo at all, considering what typo is actually short for??)

Back when I was in high school, the principal mentioned that students weren't allowed to wear flip-flops or "soccer shoes."  He actually meant to say "_shower_ shoes."  This was from his introduction speech to the new students one year, which also included the line "a flip-flop is a flip-flop is a flip-flop," which was his answer to someone asking exactly what kind of shoes counted as flip-flops.

Another time, the assistant principal announced that "sluts are still available in the parking lot" over the intercom.  A few seconds later she realized what she said and came back onto the intercom, laughing her ass off and yelling something like "Slots! I said slots!"


----------



## J.T. (Apr 2, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Hmm... the funniest typo I've ever heard was when our entire year 8 science class was actually paying attention to the teacher because she had said 'orgasms' instead of 'organisms'.


my grade 7 science teacher (who may I add is the best teacher in the history of ever) said that once every year he had someone mispronounce "organisms" as "orgasms", so he had a kid come in late on purpose and yell "ORGASM" so it wouldn't happen that year, the whole class almost shat themselves laughing

I've made a bunch of funny typos, but I can't remember most of them. There was one time when I was talking to my guild in World of Warcraft about Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and I spelled it "Barl". That spread like wildfire around the guild.

Also, lurking around on Smogon forums, I saw this:



			
				someone #1 said:
			
		

> maybe this will get *someone #2* to get back into competitive battling





			
				someone #2 said:
			
		

> SHIT UP





			
				someone #2 again said:
			
		

> sorry i meant shut up
> 
> sorry i meant fuck you *someone #1*


EDIT: OH OH OH this one is awful. In my junior high there was a girl whose name was very similar to a certain... sexual... phrase, so whenever the principal announced her on the intercom, he mispronounced it as "I need a cock to the office please". (No, I swear this wasn't a joke thing. Her name is actually closer to being pronounced like coke.)

Her parents must have hated her.


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 2, 2009)

I often say ass or assed instead of ask or asked. My friends still won't leave me alone about it.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 3, 2009)

In science the teacher wrote "rockets bum exhaust" instead of "rockets burn exhaust", which made the class burst out laughing since we're all immature year 9's XD


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 3, 2009)

"Vexed" as 'sexed" once.


----------



## Electrike! (Apr 3, 2009)

By the same person, "shift" and "shot" as "s***." xD


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

... I never have any funny typos. :(

All I ever do is spell cough as couch.


----------



## PichuK (Apr 8, 2009)

Something along the lines of this:

Friend: I really like Piss in Boots.
Friend: Puss in Boobs*
Friend: PUSS IN BOOTS*


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 8, 2009)

I was writing out some stuff for my profile a few minutes ago and I wrote "bangwagon" instead of "bandwagon"


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 8, 2009)

Psyduck as Psyd*ck. As you can see, I don't like cussing, never have, never will.


----------



## H-land (Apr 8, 2009)

Alexi said:


> And once in my English class, while reading _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, my teacher kept calling Puck "Fuck". XD Hilarious to a seventh grader.


The copy of AMSND that our English class was reading from actually did call him that on one page. Page 27, I think it was, or perhaps 35.

Silliest typo I've made lately, though, was when yesterday, I was playing a game with someone and I said that she wasn't bed. Silly E key trying to take A's place.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 8, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> I don't like cussing, never have, never will.


I'm going to laugh the one day that you get really angry and accidentally say something.


----------



## Flora (Apr 10, 2009)

my friend Lauren over IM said:
			
		

> YES U CANT
> *CAN


In a different IM:



			
				Lauren said:
			
		

> Oh good.
> *God.


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 11, 2009)

I rarely look at my keyboard, so here's a sentence right now with no corrections.

I like pttyu vuutterflies. (Translation: I like pretty butterflies.)


----------



## Dinru (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to tylpe this and post it without corrections so that you can see how many typos I make on a regular basis.

... Crap, thek oone time I'm trying to make typos, I make like three. What's wrong/wrightg with my fingers todya/?

EDIT: Oh duh, caffiene. Taht hapalways makes my fingers work a bit better.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Apr 11, 2009)

Once I said pervertible instead of convertible. Everyone laughed but I felt ashamed (that was back when I considered shut up as a bad word). Now I only think that it's mildly funny. Also, somebody kept accidentally saying the S word when trying to say "Shiite" in social studies (the one time that I actually liked current events!).


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 11, 2009)

i remember an admin from pfu had to read an obviously really long rebuttal to a point she made, and she said, "TR;DL!!!!" i lol'd.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll type the following without corrections:

Timmy enjoys eating butterflies and dancing *tin* a meadow with Susan Copperfield.  They are very good friends who will change the world by curing *dieseases* and the *likke*.

3 types.  I mean typos, I really did mess up.  Typos are bolded.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon and gonna type a  senetence without corrections:

The qiock, nrowm goc jumped ovfer the lazy dof. (The quick, brown fox jumped over the lazy dog)

That was with me not looking at the keyboard though. I'd do better if I was looking at it.

but no...funny typos though..


----------



## Flora (Apr 12, 2009)

Might as well do it too:

The little hyperactive Misdreavus floated around the corner. (...I had my eyes shut the whole time. o.o)

On my Pokemon Platinum game I have a Grotle, a Luxio, a Tpgeoi and a Misdreavus.

I mess up o and p and that it's. (...wait.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, if everyone else is.

"Hi, I'mn typing a block of textwithout any corrections to see how many mistakes I make throughout the course of the paragraph. I expect I shall make several. I usually make quite a few of themm, but I seem to be manging to type all this without incident. Wow, that was pointless. I madem, like, give. Oh, wait, six."


----------



## Autumn (Apr 12, 2009)

"This is a fun game. I normally type with just two fingers, so."

... o.o Actually at first I had everything I typed a whole row down from where it was supposed to be, so I started over and tried it again taking a quick glance at the keyboard first to make sure I wouldn't do it again. Now I'll try another sentence without looking first.

"O keep wanting to open my eyes and correct my tyois. :x"

Maybe I should start typing properly and I won't end up a whole row/column away from where I'm supposed to be? I go twice as fast and make less typos with only two fingers, though.

"Moe I'm just looking at the screen without eyes closer and not backspacing at all." (Should be "now" instead of "moe" and "closed" instead of "closer".)'

... no, I think it's easier just to use two fingers. I hardly look down at the keyboard very much as it is, and if I type a wrong letter I usually know where my fingers have to go to fix it... but I have a habit of looking down at the keyboard before I start, which is why my first attempt at the first line in this post was some random illegible crap. I don't know when I'll have to type with eyes closed anyway :x


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll jump ion, too. Not looking st jerbostf ae all. (I'll jump on, too. Not looking at keyboard at all.)

Mewtwo is awesome (Wiw, did that with eyes closed O.O Also, noticed a msitake, make that two, in the words in parinthesis.)

My car Pueexall is awrsime (My cat Purrball is awesome)


----------



## Dinru (Apr 12, 2009)

I TYPE HTE SAME WITH MY EYSE SOPENOR CLOSED

(whoops, forgot to let go of shift...)

Jumping on aagain so that people can see jst how I really type oll the thime (I was on caffiene last tiem, and it makes me more accurate)

The quick borown fox jumps over the lazy dog

(that was probably not ther ight sentence anyway. Oh well~_

Some song lyrics- (Three minutes clapping form The World Ends With You)

TIME
I won't ever give in
NO matter how hard you pull me in
I know gravity ain't an excuse
I just wanna make things a little more smooth
MAJORITY
Is still asleep
They're tired of those dreadful dreams
Now laet me shout and ma wake you up
LET ME WAKE YOU UP

(whoah how did I do that)

(Owari Hajimari, also from TWEWY)

Happy go lucky, yo, here I am
I'm not a yuppie or a ppuppy, yeah, hear me roar
Jynxs mean nothing, to me they're such a joke
Never can stop me 'cause I'm on my way

(!)
Hare hare yukai from Haruhi Suzumiya

Nazo nazo mitai ni jikyuu ni wo tokiatashitara
Minnade doko made mo ikeru ne?
JIkan no hate made
BOON!
Waapu de Ruubpuu na kono omio wa
Nani mo kumou makiknondakldjis ose3w0 opie9o 

... that didn't end well...
(I felt jllike yping 'kay? kay)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 12, 2009)

"I am recoloring a Marowak."

I usually make less typos whe I'm not looking at the keyboard an copuing from something else.

UI kepet those typios and these ones too.

K dpm
t usually make typos but they ppn up every now and then.

I can't remember any funny typos I've made...

I'll type the first line or so of a song I don't quite know.

"_Hitotsu, hitotsu, omoidasu na_"

Well I made that one.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 12, 2009)

I still remember the time where I was given an infraction for telling someone that "their grammer made my eyes burn and die."

The _one time I make a typo._

EDIT: Oh yeah, sometimes I type dragonflycave so fast I make silly mistakes, usually at the second-to-last letter

Here are some I've gotten:

dragonflycage
dragonflycafe
dragonflycase
dragonflycare

I'm pretty sure I'll get dragonflycake sometime soon :P


----------



## Flora (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm...lessee...

*I'mm hypper* on sugar and chocolate and *cream-colver strawbetties*, so this *shouldalter* the results at least slightly.

...What. the. Heck. (cream-colver strawbetties...yum.)


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 13, 2009)

Alrighty then, eyes closed...

My favoeite pokemong is treeko. lol i meddef up aloit. man, o syvk at tyoibg eiyh my eyes vloedss.

Translation: My favorite Pokemon is Treecko. Lol I messed up a lot. Man, I suck at typing with my eyes closed.

O.o Near the end it looks like a different language. XD

With my eyes open and no corrections.

Let's see how well I do. Yepm pretty well. one typo so for. Nevermind, two. three. i hope i don't mass up again... Lol mass up. XD typotypo tpyo typo typo typo typotytpoytpoytyp lot's and lots of typos. XD

Wow. XD


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll try it with my eyes closed, but I will fail.

hordrd str efrim5

Don't ask.  It was supposed to be "Horses are awesome".  I just don't know a keyboard that well.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 13, 2009)

My car id mewing ourside rthe door

Woow... eyes closed and leaning to the side O.o

It's supposed to say "My cat is mewing outside the door" because she is :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dinru (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't look at the keyboard whenI type, so this message (which is with my eyes closed) is probably gonna be the same as or similar to if I would have had my eyes open. Oh well.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

well wudr do you knot?

"Well, what do you know?"

It didn't suck as bad as I thoguht. (oh wait)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 20, 2009)

I wrote "Wario Ware" as "Wario War" once.

Meh, not the best.


----------



## musical tears (Apr 20, 2009)

when i was in second grade, i always forgot how many s's were in as.  i would always write ass.  it's a good thing my teacher never said anything to me or my parents.  she just crossed out the second s.

whenever i type fast, i always say shit instead of shirt.


ok i'm gonna type eiyh my ryrd clodrf.  (ok, i'm gonna type with my eyes closed. eh..pretty good.  only messed up three words.)

my facorite animal is a vow.  they are tje cutesest things ever fidcobrtrf. (my favotire animal is a cow.  they are the cutest animal ever discovered.)

mu fovorite pokemon is nuzleaf.  yrs...yout jrloud. (my favorite pokemon is nuzleaf.  yea, your jealous. oops, used the wrong your...eh, who cares.)

it surprises me that i got nuzleaf right and not your.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 20, 2009)

You are all very bad at typing with your eyes closed.  This entire post was written without looking at anything.  :(  

Also you guys suck at typos.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 25, 2009)

When talking about catching the three birds in Platinum, I once said I used Duck Balls instead of Dusk Balls.
Needless to say, it was the first time more than two people paid attention to me in a chat room.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 26, 2009)

I am typing with my eyes closed right now, let's see how it  turns out. 

Wow, pretty good, only snuck in an extra space there!


----------



## Jetx (Apr 26, 2009)

Typing with eyes closed

I'm going to fail at this, especially xconaisweinf goq mNT MIARkwa I make usually.
"I'm going to fail at this, especially considering how many mistakes I make usually."

I really cannot explain that. XD


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah I'm agreeing with surskitty here, you guys suck balls.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 14, 2009)

> Milla (8)So much trash, on the radio today~ says:
> *cuddles my Caterpie egg*
> Mike says:
> Aw ^^ *ass to hug it too*
> *asks xD


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

This has happened, though, I don't have a direct quote.

Meaning to say "I like math", I said "I like meth"


----------



## Flora (May 15, 2009)

^ Speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!

Anyway...

More of a spoken thing but my Chorale teacher said "discomboobulated" instead of "discombobulated."

Since he teaches a bunch of immature high school girls...yeah.


----------



## Taliax (May 15, 2009)

"I'd like to eat a celebrity" instead of "I'd like to meet a celebrity" xD 
That was right before math class started. Not really a typo, but it was still a really funny mispronunciation.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (May 20, 2009)

I was at a Thai resaurant and on the menu instead of "Pork Dumplings" they had "Pork Dumpings". Oops. Bet not too many people ever ordered that one.

Actually, it was several years ago when I noticed that. When I went there more recently they still hadn't corrected it.


----------



## Dewgong (May 22, 2009)

i went to a sushi bar with my friend and where it should have said sushi on a part of the menu, it said sush. 

typing without looking at the keyboard is rather easy.
typing with my eyes closed is rather easy.

heh.


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Ⓣⓨⓟⓘⓝⓖ ⓛⓘⓚⓔ ⓣⓗⓘⓢ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓢⓞ ⓔⓐⓢⓨ〪

Yeah, alt characters fun...

I think it's kinda funny when someone tries to say 'lol' and instead they say 'kik'.


----------



## nyuu (May 22, 2009)

I cannot type well under the best conditions. Why am I doing this better than some of you :(


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 22, 2009)

"I'm feeling aick.

*dick

*sick"

Something like that.


----------



## Nope (May 23, 2009)

> I’m *writng* this to make sure I can write something *witthout looking ir gkabcung af gnr mrgbkard J vhess J faj, U*
> 
> (I'm writing this to make sure I can write something without looking or glancing at the keyboard, I guess I fail :/)
> 
> ...


Typos in bold :O My brother tried as well.


----------



## Zoltea (May 23, 2009)

That many people can't type without looking? <--that was without looking. :P

I made a funny typo somewhere, did their instead of there.


----------



## Linzys (May 25, 2009)

'Shit' instead of 'shirt' happens quite frequently.

I can't think of any other good ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 26, 2009)

"Aesobe" instead of "awesome".


----------



## Spatz (May 26, 2009)

To My dog Shiver:

Proper: "Shiver Sit"

Oops, linguistic Typo: "Siver Shi-"


----------



## GiratinaGiratina (May 26, 2009)

On an English paper, I mispelled "count" as the c word.

You can bet, my teacher was not impressed.


----------



## Dewgong (May 29, 2009)

how do you make those letters in the circles like...  ⓣⓗⓘⓢ? what's the alt codes?

mmm, i wrote vee instead of violet on my math paper today. again. :\

also...


----------

